# NH statewide snow conditions, Dec 21-22



## billski (Dec 22, 2010)

The bottom line is that anything north of the whites is a winter wonderland.
Dixville Notch, snowed all day, everything is white.  Plowable events - half of what they ususually see by now, but significant to my eyes.  Even still, while it snowed all day, it accumulated about two inches.  There's about 12" of unpacked fluff on the ground at Dixville. Temps stayed in the high 20s, no sleet.

From Twin mountain South to Loonie-ville was moderate snow.  Very windy, moderate snow at Cannon, tonight 7pm.  Best bets for freshies Thursday are going to  be Bretton Woods and Cannon.    Winds have been from the north both days.  Lancaster was dry.
by the time I got to Riverc0il-ville roads were bone dry.  Flurries picked up from Concord south but nothing measurable.

Ditto for northbound drive through Mount Washington Valley - the only snow there was man-made.  Brown-town for sure.  Not until I hit Pinkham Notch did the snowfall kick in.  I suspect Wildcat had freshies.

Going to crash now, I'll write my TR on Thursday.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 22, 2010)

We have gotten jack here in central NH so far this season. Maybe two inches during the mix event a few weeks back. Riverc0il-ville might be one of the few bone dry parts of New England by the end of the current weather event!

Sounds like you hit Balsams. Can't wait for the report. Balsams is on my "must hit" list and I have been thinking about it a lot lately with the current weather pattern and upcoming vacation black out period. No rush on the report, though. Won't be there this weekend unless they got enough snow to open everything up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2010)

Ragged's facebook page today said, "It's snowing like crazy.  2 inches down and still dumping"

:lol:  

:???:

I'm typically a half glass full guy myself.........but.....:lol:


----------



## onedkcharette (Dec 23, 2010)

i live in lebanon nh and i may have 2-3 inches on the ground. i actually got a weather alert on my droid (weather bug) yesterday stating 1.5 inches of snow on the way. HUH??? a weather alert for that?? it cracked me up. btw i only got maybe .25 inches based on the "alert".

thank goodness for the fake stuff or it would be depressing x10.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 23, 2010)

Cannon is reporting 6" overnight and 14" in the past three days. They now have almost 1/3 of their average season total. They are in really good shape heading into the holidays. The weather pattern has really favored the western Whites this month.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 23, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Sounds like you hit Balsams. Can't wait for the report. Balsams is on my "must hit" list and I have been thinking about it a lot lately with the current weather pattern and upcoming vacation black out period. No rush on the report, though. Won't be there this weekend unless they got enough snow to open everything up.



I have never ski'd there either!

.....also chomping for a good TR with some pics!!!!!!:beer:

Balsams if probably the littlest ski area on _*my*_ must hit list......

Lakes region // Plymouth was barren of anything but flurries when I was there end of last week......but reports were a tease flurry was a near daily occurrence...


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 23, 2010)

Bump to remind billski that inquiring minds want to know.


----------

